
AirPods: The New It Item Among the Playground Set - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airpods-the-new-it-item-among-the-playground-set-11580207400
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/78ZsX#selection-1909.5-1909.54](http://archive.is/78ZsX#selection-1909.5-1909.54)

